# Taking Uber a mile or so to a concert



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Picked up two ladies on a side street near Universal Studios on Saturday night. They were on their way to the Billy Joel concert at the Hollywood Bowl, roughly a mile or two away. Someone had told them that this was easier than actually parking at the Bowl with it's stack parking. It would up taking 20 minutes in jammed up traffic to get there, and I was lucky enough to catch the red light to let them off in front since there is no drop off location there. I saw a cop give a ticket to a black car blocking traffic on Highland to drop off riders right after the light turned green. 

The fare was being $13, and I believe parking there is $20. I can't imagine it was easy to get an Uber there after the concert let out. I had told them they would have to walk a bit to find a spot to get another car afterwards.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

The Hollywood Bowl as well as The Greek are full of folks using Uber to sidestep the steep parking fees. 

Me and my wife park in Los Feliz, have drinks and eat at the Dresden room off Vermont, then grab an Uber up to The Greek for concerts. We park in Hollywood 
proper and Uber it up to the Bowl also. It beats the high cost of parking, BUT the 
cell coverage is weak in the hills, so you have to be near the entrance gates to hail an Uber for the ride back. The Bowl's stacked parking sucks big time.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

I got a call there and it was packed! There was a line of cars/cabs on Cahuenga. They called me asking where I was and I told them I was on Highland and there were a ton of cops around. They told me they'd meet me by the lot entrance. I was praying I wasn't gonna get a ticket, cause I was pulled over with my hazards on. They show up w/7 people. I told them to get another Uber but they gave me really hard time. Finally, the husband said he'd get another Uber. I got the ratings the next day and they totally dinged me! I know because they also tried to blame me for leaving with their phone in my car after I dropped them off. Never doing that again.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> I got a call there and it was packed! There was a line of cars/cabs on Cahuenga. They called me asking where I was and I told them I was on Highland and there were a ton of cops around. They told me they'd meet me by the lot entrance. I was praying I wasn't gonna get a ticket, cause I was pulled over with my hazards on. They show up w/7 people. I told them to get another Uber but they gave me really hard time. Finally, the husband said he'd get another Uber. I got the ratings the next day and they totally dinged me! I know because they also tried to blame me for leaving with their phone in my car after I dropped them off. Never doing that again.


Sadly, following the law or driving safely can lead to getting you terminated. I have even emailed Uber about this, only for it to fall on deaf ears. There are many stories regarding Uber and Lyft about this. For example, see a comment posted in this article (I have experienced similar demands multiple times):

http://www.laweekly.com/informer/20...t-not-be-covered-by-insurance-industry-claims

"Being an Uber driver means you are subjected to violating laws ( that were put there for public safety ) such as take eight passengers in your car when there are only four seat belts or you will be FIRED by Uber . In my case I got a call to take nine passengers, including myself that which would have been ten people total all in a mini van . The weight itself is enough to cause my tires to rub against the wheel wells of my van creating sparks from stones trapped in the threading of my tires which could ignite the fuel tank causing an explosion even killing all those passengers that are trapped inside my mini Van . It was dangerous . That much weight often causes unintentional swerving resulting in another accident with more deaths or injuries . Because I didn't take all nine passengers out to, Isla Vista from downtown Santa Barbara and only took the legal amount of five ( six including myself ) the passengers gave me a one rating .

So, over safety concerns I was FIRED by Uber from driving for doing what was lawfully right and after I explained to my, Santa Barbara - Uber representatives via email numerous times about having to take too many passengers creating unsafe driving conditions so I could be reinstated my request was ignored . You are rated after each fare by your passenger(s) from one to five and if your rating is too low you will be FIRED . This causes drivers to violate the law in order to maintain a high rating or their driving privileges with Uber will be suspended . So, refusing to take all nine passengers ( 10 including myself ) because it is unlawful , dangerous and of a safety concern to your passengers and yourself is a reason a driver will be FIRED . This means failing to run red lights at customer request means you will be FIRED by Uber ."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

What car you have that they tried to sit 9 people?


----------

